# Απόσπασμα από την Κυρία Νταλογουέι



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

Βεβαιώθηκα ότι δεν έχουμε τη μετάφραση ή ότι, κι αν την είχαμε, τώρα κοσμεί ξένα ράφια. Ψάχνω να βρω πώς έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά, με κάθε λεπτομέρεια, το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το μυθιστόρημα της Γουλφ _Mrs Dalloway_:

As for the other experiences, the solitary ones, which people go through alone, in their bedrooms, in their offices, walking the fields and the streets of London, he had them; had left home, a mere boy, because of his mother; she lied; because he came down to tea for the fiftieth time with his hands unwashed; because he could see no future for a poet in Stroud; and so, making a confidant of his little sister, had gone to London leaving an absurd note behind him, such as great men have written, and the world has read later when the story of their struggles has become famous.​

http://books.google.com/books?id=HY3FlbpE9dsC&pg=PA94#v=onepage&q&f=false

Δεκτή οποιαδήποτε μετάφραση, αλλά, αν έχουμε και τις δύο, θα κάνουμε συγκρίσεις.


----------



## Constantina (Aug 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα!

Έλειπα μερικές μέρες και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι το ερώτημα. Ιδού το απόσπασμα από τη δική μου μετάφραση (εκδ. 2005, Μεταίχμιο)

«Όσο για τις άλλες εμπειρίες, τις μοναχικές, αυτές που οι άνθρωποι βιώνουν μόνοι στην κρεβατοκάμαρά τους, στο γραφείο, περπατώντας στα χωράφια και στους δρόμους του Λονδίνου, τις είχε κι αυτές∙ είχε φύγει μικρός απ’ το σπίτι του, εξαιτίας της μητέρας του∙ ήταν ψεύτρα∙ επειδή αυτός είχε πάει στην τραπεζαρία για το τσάι για πεντηκοστή φορά με τα χέρια άπλυτα∙ επειδή δεν έβλεπε να έχει μέλλον ένας ποιητής στο Στράουντ∙ κι έτσι εκμυστηρεύτηκε τα πάντα στη μικρή του αδερφή, πήγε στο Λονδίνο αφήνοντας πίσω του ένα ασυνάρτητο σημείωμα, σαν αυτά που έχουν γράψει μεγάλοι άντρες και τα διαβάζει ο κόσμος αργότερα, όταν έχει γίνει πια γνωστή η ιστορία των αγώνων τους.»

Έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου την πρώτη έκδοση της άλλης μετάφρασης από τις εκδ. Γράμματα (1990), από την οποία αντιγράφω το απόσπασμα. Δεν ξέρω μήπως υπάρχουν αλλαγές στη β' έκδοση (του 2010).

«Όσο για τις υπόλοιπες εμπειρίες που προσφέρει η ζωή, εκείνες που τις βιώνει κανείς μονάχος, στην κάμαρή του, στο γραφείο, περπατώντας στα χωράφια ή στους δρόμους του Λονδίνου, είχε κι απ' αυτές∙ παιδί ακόμα έφυγε απ' το σπίτι, εξαιτίας της μάνας του∙ γιατί ήταν ψεύτρα∙ γιατί κάθισε στο τραπέζι για πολλοστή φορά με βρώμικα χέρια∙ γιατί δεν υπήρχε μέλλον για έναν ποιητή στο Στράουντ∙ κι έτσι, αφού το εκμυστηρεύτηκε μόνο στη μικρή του αδερφή, το 'σκασε στο Λονδίνο, αφήνοντας πίσω του ένα ασυνάρτητο σημειωματάκι, σαν κι αυτά που γράφουν οι μεγάλοι άνδρες, κι ο κόσμος τα διαβάζει αργότερα, όταν η ιστορία των αγώνων που έκαναν στη ζωή τους έχει γίνει πλέον πασίγνωστη.»


Και για να έχουμε μια ιδέα για το περικείμενο, σε περίπτωση που χρειάζεται: εδώ παρακολουθούμε το νήμα της σκέψης του Σέπτιμους Γουόρεν Σμιθ, βετεράνου του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, ο οποίος πάσχει από κατάθλιψη και μετατραυματικό σοκ εξαιτίας του πολέμου και κυρίως εξαιτίας του θανάτου ενός συστρατιώτη και φίλου του. Η ιστορία του είναι κυρίαρχη σε όλο το βιβλίο, επειδή μέσω αυτής η Γουλφ έχει την ευκαιρία να θίξει το θέμα των ψυχικών παθήσεων και του τρόπου θεώρησης και αντιμετώπισής τους την εποχή που έγραφε το βιβλίο (αρχές δεκαετίας '20). Για να πω την αλήθεια, για μένα το -αρκετά εκτενές- κομμάτι του βιβλίου που αφορά τον Σέπτιμους είναι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον και θα άξιζε περισσότερο να είναι αυτός το κεντρικό θέμα του βιβλίου, αντί της Κλαρίσας Ντ. Θα μου πεις, δε σου φτάνει η πρωτοπορία της Γουλφ με τη ροή της συνείδησης, θες κι άλλα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 11, 2011)

Να πω την αλήθεια, βρίσκω πιο ζωντανή την παλιά μετάφραση. Μου φαίνεται πιο γλαφυρό το "μονάχος" από το "μόνος", η "κάμαρη" από την "κρεβατοκάμαρα", το "παιδί ακόμα" από το "μικρός", το "πασίγνωστη" από το "γνωστή", και πιο φυσικό στα ελληνικά το "είχε κάτσει στο τραπέζι" από το "είχε πάει στην τραπεζαρία". Αντιπαραβάλλοντας με το πρωτότυπο θα έλεγα το mere boy θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από το σκέτο "μικρός" και το famous κάτι παραπάνω από το σκέτο "γνωστή". Αλλά φυσικά είναι και η υποκειμενικότητα στη μέση, και ίσως αυτό που σε εμένα φαίνεται γλαφυρό σε άλλον να φαίνεται ότι απέχει υπερβολικά από το πρωτοτότυπο.

Μια άσχετη απορία: γιατί ξαναμεταφράζουν ήδη μεταφρασμένα βιβλία; Μήπως είναι θέμα δικαιωμάτων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Αναμφίβολα, περί χρωμάτων και περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, αλλά εμένα πάλι η σύγχρονη μετάφραση μου φαίνεται ακριβώς αυτό: πιο σύγχρονη και γι' αυτό πιο ζωντανή. Όσο για τους λόγους που ξαναγίνεται μια μετάφραση, μερικοί, έτσι στα γρήγορα:

(α) Ο πρώτος, ακριβώς, για να εκσυγχρονιστεί το κείμενο· γλωσσικά, πραγματολογικά, υφολογικά
(β) Ένας άλλος λόγος έχει να κάνει με τα δικαιώματα. Ένας εκδότης αγοράζει δικαιώματα που έχουν λήξει και αναθέτει ξανά τη μετάφραση
(γ) Ένας τρίτος λόγος είναι, υποθέτω, η καλώς εννοούμενη φιλοδοξία ενός μεταφραστή που πιστεύει στον εαυτό του ότι μπορεί να παλέψει και να δώσει καλύτερα κείμενα από μεγάλους και λιγότερο μεγάλους της λογοτεχνίας: Όμηρο, Σέξπιρ, Θερβάντες, Γκέτε, Ουγκό, Χεμινγουέι, ξερωγώ τι...

Και για να τεκμηριώσω κι εγώ την άποψή μου, αρκεί να δούμε το νεύρο με το οποίο ξεκινάει η πρόταση στη νεότερη μετάφραση και τη δυσκαμψία της παλιότερης να αναφερθεί στις μοναχικές εμπειρίες...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2011)

Ε, εντάξει, πολλά έργα μεταφράζονται πάνω από μία φορά. Όσο για τη μετάφραση -και δεν το λέω επειδή η πρώτη είναι της Κωνσταντίνας- νομίζω ότι είναι υποκειμενικό το αν μια επιλογή του τύπου «μονάχος» από «μόνος» είναι ομορφότερη ή μας κάθεται στο στομάχι. Προσωπικά, π.χ., νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να μεταφράζεις προς τα ελληνικά, που έχουν τόσες επιλογές που πράγματι ζωντανεύουν πολύ τη γλώσσα, και να μην παρασυρθείς για να δώσεις χρώμα στο μετάφρασμα εκεί που στο πρωτότυπο δεν υπάρχει (πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου). 

Διαβάζοντας, για παράδειγμα, _κάμαρη_, προσωπικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ακούω και τον Ξανθόπουλο κάπου στο φόντο να λέει «κορίτσι μου» :blush: (άμα έρθει ο Ζάζουλας και πει ότι είμαι συνομήλικη με τον Ξανθόπουλο, θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο και το κουνούπι ατσάλι, και ο Ζάζουλας θα μείνει νηστικός)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Διαβάζοντας, για παράδειγμα, _κάμαρη_, προσωπικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ακούω και τον Ξανθόπουλο κάπου στο φόντο να λέει «κορίτσι μου» :blush: (άμα έρθει ο Ζάζουλας και πει ότι είμαι συνομήλικη με τον Ξανθόπουλο, θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο και το κουνούπι ατσάλι, και ο Ζάζουλας θα μείνει νηστικός)


Καταλαβαίνεις, ωστόσο, ότι τρίβεσαι στην γκλίτσα τού τσομπάνη...


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2011)

Εμένα μού φάνηκαν πολύ ωραίες και οι δύο μεταφράσεις και το χάρηκα... διπλά. Γιατί ο λόγος που ζήτησα να δω τις μεταφράσεις του συγκεκριμένου αποσπάσματος δεν αφορούσε τις λέξεις αλλά... τα σημεία στίξης. Το κείμενο της Γουλφ έχει θεωρηθεί υποδειγματικό ως προς τη χρήση των σημείων στίξης. Προσέξτε τον πλούτο τους και τη μαθηματική τους ακρίβεια. Οπότε είχα την περιέργεια κατά πόσο στις μεταφράσεις διατηρήθηκε αυτή η μαθηματική ακρίβεια, για να αξιοποιήσω το απόσπασμα. Θα συμφωνήσετε ότι πήγε καλά το πράγμα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> (α) Ο πρώτος, ακριβώς, για να εκσυγχρονιστεί το κείμενο· γλωσσικά, πραγματολογικά, υφολογικά



Βεβαίως για ένα κείμενο του 18ου αιώνα μετάφραση του 18ου αιώνα (αν υπήρχε) αποδίδει καλύτερα το ύφος της εποχής, δε νομίζετε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως για ένα κείμενο του 18ου αιώνα μετάφραση του 18ου αιώνα (αν υπήρχε) αποδίδει καλύτερα το ύφος της εποχής, δε νομίζετε;


Οπωσδήποτε. Για αναγνώστες του 18ου αιώνα.

Κι ένα παράδειγμα (από κάτι ανάλογο που πέρασε πρόσφατα από τα χέρια μου). Πώς αποδίδουμε τη γλώσσα που μιλούσε ο Σέξπιρ με τους γύρω του; Ας πούμε, αν είχαμε το _Shakespeare in Love_ γραμμένο τότε, από έναν κολλητό του;


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως για ένα κείμενο του 18ου αιώνα μετάφραση του 18ου αιώνα (αν υπήρχε) αποδίδει καλύτερα το ύφος της εποχής, δε νομίζετε;


Τότε. Για τον σημερινό αναγνώστη θα ήταν επίπονο. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να διαβάσει τον _Τομ Τζόουνς_ του Φίλντινγκ για να γνωρίσει και τα ελληνικά του 18ου αιώνα. Θεωρώ δικαιολογημένους και εκείνους που θέλουν να διαβάσουν ενδογλωσσικές μεταφράσεις του Ροΐδη ή του Παπαδιαμάντη.


----------



## Constantina (Aug 11, 2011)

Γεια σας και χαρά σας, συνάδελφοι!

Κατ’ αρχάς, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

Μπαίνω στην κουβέντα με μια δυο σκέψεις. Νομίζω ότι θυμάμαι καλά πως η (πρώτη; ) μετάφραση του βιβλίου, της Κ. Μητροπούλου (εκδ. Ερμείας, 1967), είχε πιο οικειοποιητική προσέγγιση: ήταν πολύ γλαφυρή, δεν ξέφευγε ιδιαίτερα από τις δόκιμες και οικείες ελληνικές συντακτικές δομές κ.ο.κ. Με την πάροδο των χρόνων, απομακρυνθήκαμε από την οικειοποίηση και υιοθετήσαμε την ξενοποίηση στη μετάφραση των λογοτεχνικών έργων. Έτσι, ο μεταφραστής δεν φοβάται τις γλωσσικές και υφολογικές παρεκκλίσεις, δεν τον απασχολεί να εντοπίσει μια συγγενική φωνή στην ελληνική λογοτεχνία και να την υιοθετήσει, ώστε να φαίνεται ο ξένος συγγραφέας οικείος στον Έλληνα. Φυσικά, το μεγάλο βήμα στη μετάφραση των έργων της Γουλφ έκανε ο Άρης Μπερλής, ο οποίος αγάπησε το κίνημα του μοντερνισμού και μας γνώρισε τις ξεχωριστές φωνές των εκπροσώπων του. Όπως έχει πει: «Ο μεταφραστής δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνει τη Γουλφ να μιλάει τα καθαρά και σαφή εκείνα ελληνικά που αρέσουνε σ’ εμάς». Η γνώμη μου είναι πως κάθε νέα μετάφραση βιβλίου της έχει υποχρέωση να ακολουθεί το γυναικείο τρόπο γραφής της (όπως έλεγε κι η ίδια η συγγραφέας -- εξού και οι ιδιαιτερότητες στη στίξη) και να μας ξενίζει υφολογικά όπου έχει και το πρωτότυπο αυτή τη διάθεση. Αλλιώς πώς θα καταλάβουμε τι εστί ροή της συνείδησης και μοντερνιστική γραφή;


----------



## arberlis† (Aug 12, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την Κωνσταντίνα - και αυτό, πιστέψτε με, όχι για να ανταποδώσω τη φιλοφρόνηση της παραπομπής σε κάτι που είχα πει παλαιότερα. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να προσπαθούμε να εξελληνίσουμε δραστικά (δηλ. να φορέσουμε φουστανέλα) σε ξένα "περιεχόμενα" που δεν είναι οικεία στην ελληνική γλώσσα και λογοτεχνία. Αν έχει κάποιο νόημα η μετάφραση έργων "ξένων" προς εμάς τεχνοτροπιών (όπως τα έργα του μοντερνισμού), το νόημα είναι να τα κάνουμε να μιλήσουν "καινούργια" ελληνικά. Βεβαίως, αυτή η προσπάθεια απαιτεί περίσκεψη, αργούς μεταφραστικούς ρυθμούς και βαθιά γνώση όχι μόνο του έργου που μεταφράζουμε αλλά και όλου του έργου του/της συγγραφέα, και ακόμη, γνώση των έργων των συγχρόνων του/της συγγραφέων και αυτών της προηγούμενης γενιάς. Για να μεταφράσεις Γουλφ, πρέπει να ξέρεις και πώς γράφει ο συγκαιρινός της, λίγο μεγαλύτερος της, Arnold Bennett, τον οποίο καταχερίζει η Γουλφ σε γνωστό δοκίμιό της. Με δυο λόγια, ας σταματήσουν τα "ωραία και στρωτά ελληνικά" να είναι κριτήριο μιας επιτυχούς μετάφρασης. Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη, πολλά μέτρα και σταθμά. Γι' αυτό και η κριτική μιας μετάφρασης θέλει πολλή δουλειά, ίσως τόση δουλειά όσο και ο μόχθος που κατέβαλε ο μεταφραστής...


----------

